# Sticky  Xbox 360 Teardown



## Ares

*Xbox 360 Teardown*

*Introduction *

Author: Chris Green 
The Microsoft Xbox 360 released in 2006, is one of the most powerful gaming consoles on the market. This console has taken a lot of heat over the years because of the red ring of death, But I'll show you what's inside of this beast.

*Tools*



Heavy Duty Spudger
Small Flathead Screwdriver
Spudger
T8 Torx Screwdriver
T10 Torx Screwdriver
Your Hands
 *Steps*




























* Step 1 — Xbox 360 Teardown *



The Xbox 360 is one of the most powerful gaming consoles on the market. I may have the Halo 3 Edition, but the dissasembly for all models is the same.
The dissasemby of this console is not easy, but with some patience you can do it.
This Dissasembley also works with HDMI models, and Non-HDMI models
 
























* 
Step** 2 *



Begin by removing the hard drive, (skip this step if your console doesn't have a hard drive)
Press the button on the hard drive, than pull up near the front. once the front is removed, slide the drive forward than lift the drive out.
 


























*Step 3 *



Removing the Face-Plate
Put two fingers into the USB port area, than push down while pulling the face-plate towards you.
 










* Step 4 *



Not so pretty anymore!
 



























* Step 5 *



Removing The Top Bezel
Make sure the console is standing up. Then look into the grill.
The red circles mark the location of tabs(like this on the other side too) together there are 6. to pull off the top grill, use a small round object to insert into the holes onto the tab, then pull up on the grill, freeing it partially, you need to do this to all 6 tabs to ensure you don't break them. than lift the grill up. This process is the same for the top and bottom.
The Tabs Are Circled In Yellow
As you can see, i got lazy and broke two of them. Try not to do the same, yet as long as most of the tabs are there, it should still go back on. So don't sweat it if you break them.
 


























* Step 6 *



The Bottom Grill
Flip the console over, and remove the bottom grill the same way you removed the top one.
Once you are done removing the grills, both the top and the bottom should look like this.(3rd Photo)
 

















*Step 7 *



The Point of No Return
That little thing that I am pointing at with a screwdriver is the "Microsoft Seal" it is a sticker that you must remove to continue. It is the warrenty sticker. Mine has already been removed, and once you remove it, you will see why you can't put it back on. This is the point of no return...
 

























*Step 8 *



Once you break the Microsoft seal, we can continue. start by taking multiple flathead screwdriver bits or 4 spudgers, and put them in these 4 latches to hold them open.
After all 4 tabs are held open, pull up on the top half of the case. the bits should pop out(don't lose them!) lift the case up and make sure the tabs don't reconnect.

















*Step 9 *



Lift the half up and than flip the console upright, and make sure that you don't let the tabs close.
 

















*Step 10 *



Removing the bottom half.
This next step is hard, but I promise that the bottom half comes off.
Using a small flathead screwdriver, pry these tabs apart. It's hard to show how to remove the clips, but you'll see soon enough.
Using a flathead screwdriver, pop out all 7 tabs. It's hard to do this without causing some damage to the casing.
 

























*Step 11 *



Removing the bottom/right half.
These pictures should explain how it's done.
Once all tabs are free, flip the console back, and lift the bottom the half off.
 

















*Step 12 *



Removing the Top Half
Using a small flathead screwdriver, or a spudger, remove the eject button assembly.
It should come off easily, but some models have adhesive making the process slightly harder.
 


















* Step 13 *



Removing the top half.
Flip the console over, and remove the 6 T10 Screws. They should each be 3" long, if not, you removed the wrong screws.
Than flip the console back over, holding it by both the plastic and the metal.
 

















*Step 14 *



Now lift the top half of, and Voila!, you have access to the guts.
 

























*Step 15 *



Removing the DVD Drive.
It is a SATA DVD drive with a proprietary Xbox power connector.
Lift the drive up near the back revealing the connectors.
Remove both the power and SATA cables from the drive. Be careful when doing this, the connectors are fragile.
Pull the drive out of the console, there may be tape in the front of the drive holding it in, remove the tape.
Set the drive aside.
 

















* Step 16 *



Removing the Fan Shroud.
Using a flathead screwdriver, pry out the tab connecting it to the fans.
Lift the shroud out.
 

























* Step 17 *



Removing the Fans.
Remove the 3-Pin power connector from the logic board. this is the same connector used in some PC fans.
Using a flathead screwdriver, pry the fans toward you.
Pull the fans toward you, that lift them out of the casing.
 


















* Step 18 *



Removing the Fans
Here are pictures of the fans and power connector.
 
















*Step 19 *



Removing the "Ring Of Light"/RF board.
Pop off the plastic LED cover.
Remove these 3 T8 Screws
Pull the board toward you. Than set it aside.
 










* Step 20 *



Removing the logic board.
Remove these T10 Screws from the bottom metal casing, there may be more than the number circled, just remove them all.
If they are present, remove these T8 Screws from the bottom metal casing.
Flip the casing over.
With a little persuesion, the logic board should lift out of the casing.
 










* Step 21 *



The Logic Board: This is a logic board with advanced cooling for the GPU(often known as a "Falcon" Board) Unfortunately, I couldn't find my T8 Bit. so I can't show you the bottom of the logic board, or under the heatsinks, but hopefully, i will be able to finish this teardown completly in the future.
Here is a shot of the logic board.
Custom ATi Graphics Processor with 10Mb of video Ram
3 IBM PowerPC Cores Each Running At 3.2Ghz with 512Mb of System Ram
Memory Card Ports
Hard Drive Port
HDMI and Video Ports
Power Port
 

















*Step 22 *



The Guts!
 
*Source: IFixit*


----------



## Moonfly

Good work. One thing I found interesting when I first laid eyes on the 'falcon' board, was the obvious addition of heat reduction kit, not least as M$ never really admitted heat was a serious issue.


----------

